# world series of archery



## jim_tabola (Sep 24, 2009)

I recently shot at on target archery in canton, tx at one of the first tourneys. It was a blast!!! I think this is really going to take off!!


----------



## Pcity (Nov 16, 2009)

keep us updated..


----------

